# Town of Westborough Police Hiring



## Kamaaina285

Town of Westborough
Police Officer​The Westborough Police Department is seeking qualified applicants for the position of full time police officer.

Applicants must have an Associate's Degree (A.A.) or equivalent from two-year college or technical school: or six months to one year related experience and / or training; or equivalent combination of education and experience. Massachusetts Police Academy certified in accordance with MGL 41 preferred.

Candidates must submit a cover letter, resume and job application.

Applicants will also be required to successfully complete a physical agility test and oral board.

All appointments are subject to a physical and psychological examination as well as a background investigation.

Applicants are to submit a cover letter, resume and application (available at www.westboroughpolice.org) to Lt. Fryer, Westborough Police Department, PO Box 1123, Westborough, MA 01581

Applications will be accepted until March 11, 2016
An equal opportunity employer


----------

